# New 10 gallon dart frog tank



## mantella_guy (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello, I currently just made a dart frog tank and was wondering if its good enough for a pair of tincs. I going to add a water bowl and coconut hut. Also, do tincs carry their young?


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

I would put a couple more plants in there. I think they'd be stressed out by the lack of plants as it is currently. A pair should be ok in a 10 gallon but would benefit from more space obviously.


----------



## mantella_guy (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Do you know the temperature for the dart frogs? I've seen 75-80. My tank is at 80. Is this temp too hot for dart frogs?


----------



## IPx (May 23, 2014)

From what I've read, 80 degrees is on the upper limit of what tincs can take. Temperatures above 85 can be dangerous for them. They prefer temps in the low to mid 70's.
As visionvoid wrote above, you really need more plants and leaf litter in your tank. Plants block line of sight and gives the frogs places to hide if they feel like they are in danger.


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

Is 80 the highest the tank gets? You'll want to measure the temps at all hours to get an idea of the highs and lows. I would try to get the tank at under 80 for the highs. Dipping to 80 and a bit higher probably won't be a problem if it's an occasional thing.


----------



## yerbamate (Nov 3, 2013)

Tincs can do a lot of moving around, which would be associated, in part,with foraging for food. You must give ample floor space (surface area) for leaf litter for foraging purposes. Bigger tank gets more normal behavior & health/less stress. Moss is pretty, but does nothing for frogs looking to interact with their environment. Good luck.


----------



## mantella_guy (Aug 14, 2014)

So I fixed up the tank and now the temp is between 75-77. I added a water dish and a new plant. But the last thing I want to add is a coconut hut.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> From what I've read, 80 degrees is on the upper limit of what tincs can take. Temperatures above 85 can be dangerous for them. They prefer temps in the low to mid 70's.
> As visionvoid wrote above, you really need more plants and leaf litter in your tank. Plants block line of sight and gives the frogs places to hide if they feel like they are in danger.


First, while its best to avoid temperatures above 80 for tincs in most typical setups-- temperature tolerance varies depending on the level of air circulation, time to acclimate, and whether or not there are ways for frogs to cool off. A misting system combined with plenty of air circulation has an evaporative cooling effect for the frogs. Also, a well-ventilated vivarium prevents CO2 buildup.

That said, a beginner should avoid temperature extremes.

Last, I wouldn't recommend a pair of tincs in a ten gallon vivarium. My tincs like to climb a lot in the morning hours, so I prefer to give them a vivarium with equal amounts of ground and vertical space.


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

is it me or do those look like a type of succulent? the small rosette plant in the front and back?


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

i just threw together this 40 gal high for my sons/our first setup for 4 auratus its pretty low budget but easily done


----------



## mantella_guy (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice picture. I moved the tinc I got into a new tank because he kept on climbing up and banging his nose. I got a little worried and put him in a 65 gallon with a 5 month. They seem to be doing fine together.


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

Just add more plants and they do carry their young.


----------

